

Google building "Games at Google"? - ignifero
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/25/google-not-serious-about-online-gaming-this-job-offer-suggests-otherwise/

======
ggordan
Without a social network, Google Games doesn't make sense to me. It would mean
that Google is turning into a portal.

If such a product is being planned, I'm sure it's part of a larger 'social
strategy'.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Google already has a social network, they just don't have a name or homepage
for it (those are important). Presumably this would tie right into Profiles,
Buzz, and Contacts.

Google can easily build a social network around Android, I'm not sure why they
aren't going that route. They know who you contact most, they know how you
contact them. They just need a private version of Buzz and integrate it into
Contacts and they'd be a major threat to Facebook.

~~~
ignifero
IMHO, gmail (or android) contacts are not "friends" or people one wants to
share things with. Gmail could morph into a rolodex, like linkedin, but unlike
facebook.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
These are the people you text and call all of the time. You already share with
them.

------
dpcan
Could they just be creating a "Game Center" for Android?

------
vidiviciveni
Is there any market Google isn't trying to encompass?

~~~
beej71
Google Deep Sea Fishing?

Google Petroleum?

Googleburgers!

~~~
Groxx
> _Googleburgers!_

I don't know if I should be afraid of the "I'm feeling lucky" button for that,
or if it's incomprehensibly brilliant.

